# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  Costa Rica?

## Petri

Ok, Cancun doesn't seem to be popular with the readers so I assume it's not such a good place ;-)

What about Costa Rica?  If flying in/out of San Jose, what would be something nice and interesting to do in that region?  We don't need/want to stay in the city, probably spending a week or two there.

----------


## Dennis

We stayed here last year. long drive or a short flight fron San Jose but a beautiful property.

----------


## Petri

Thanks, looks very nice property.

How was Costa Rica otherwise?

We don't want to stay in a resort all the time nor are we looking for beach -- more in the way of "active vacation", are the natural wonders available to see and discover nearby?  Any other touristic activities, nice zip lines, antique ruins or something?

And most importantly, would you go back to Costa Rica?

----------


## Dennis

Petri,

We did a more "inactive" vacation. Pool, beach, spa, dinner, repeat.

For a more active trip I would suggest:

Arenal Volcano National Park  Province of Alajuela 

Monteverde Cloud Forest Reserve Province of Puntarenas 

We would go again in a heartbeat to Costa Rica and stay again at Los Altos de Eros. It's the "right" type of vacation for us.

Trip Advisor has lots of good intel.

----------


## Petri

Thanks again!

The Arenal-Monteverde region looks very promising, perhaps spending some time somewhere on the Pacific coast on the way.  Other interesting place would be La Paz waterfalls, nicely between Arenal and San Jose.

I think I'm now convinced that it's going to be Costa Rica, not Cancun ;-)

PS. Mt Yasur is also one of the places we hope to visit, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLRmqOZWnYg

----------

